# Building a new PC



## GaryUSC (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Tech Support Forum, I am planning on building a new PC for general usage and some moderate gaming. Below is a link for the parts I am considering. Please kindly provide your thoughts. Note that the PSU and video card are recycled from my current PC. Thanks.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/FHmmm8


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is that PSU? Being a Corsair series, their PSUs aren't as great as other brands and a older unit may on it's way out.

Also, what sort of games do you plan on playing with the GTX 550 Ti?

Otherwise, the rest looks fine.


----------



## GaryUSC (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your comment. PSU is about 7 years old. Are there any tell tell signs that a PSU is on its last leg? Game wise, I am referring to World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, and possibly Overwatch (don't own it yet).


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd change the PSU and GPU......

PSU - go with Seasonic, Antec or EVGA 

GPU - If you want to stay with Nvidia....a GTX 960 If you want to go AMD then the RX 480


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At seven years, I'd change it. Same comments as Bassfisher


----------

